
Covid-19 Deaths Significantly Reduced by Use of Steroids, Analysis Says - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/covid-19-deaths-significantly-reduced-by-use-of-steroids-analysis-says-11599055201
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/cc9Ss](https://archive.vn/cc9Ss)

>Association Between Administration of Systemic Corticosteroids and Mortality
Among Critically Ill Patients With COVID-19: A Meta-analysis

[https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jama/fullarticle/2770279?gu...](https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jama/fullarticle/2770279?guestAccessKey=ec87204d-c42d-4d34-bef5-077a40bc86b0&utm_source=For_The_Media&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=ftm_links&utm_content=tfl&utm_term=090220)

